# Better lighting for 10 gallon?



## cooledwhip (Apr 3, 2016)

I have a 10 gallon I decided to set up high tech. It's dirted, it's got co2 (new addition).

The lights are finnex stingray and ever since I started co2 the plants have never pearled but rather algae ish stuff has formed on the plants and stuff. Ever since I added a T5 grow bulb the algae stopped growing ON THE PLANTS (still on rocks and stuff), but the plants pearl now. I think the finnex lights I have aren't enough. Should I upgrade? Or keep the T5 on? I have finnex 24/7 planted on my other tanks and they are nice lights. Opinions??

Also I need a way of diffusing my c02 in the tank. Reactor? DIY reactor? I stopped putting it into the filter intake. Thanks


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

This may sound generic, but get a fluval Aquasky, on my 5 gallon it works magic. Has the whole color wheel! also has 4 memory buttons, saves your color pattern. LEDS include red, blue, white, green, yellow (to I think) 
http://www.petco.com/shop/en/petcos...gclid=COGrkMDkxdICFYpcfgod7XYGNQ&gclsrc=aw.ds
got mine overpriced for 100$


----------



## cooledwhip (Apr 3, 2016)

BettaBettas said:


> This may sound generic, but get a fluval Aquasky, on my 5 gallon it works magic. Has the whole color wheel! also has 4 memory buttons, saves your color pattern. LEDS include red, blue, white, green, yellow (to I think)
> Fluval Aquasky LED Aquarium Light | Petco
> got mine overpriced for 100$


I'll consider that. Either that or the finnex 24/7 planted+


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

cooledwhip said:


> I'll consider that. Either that or the finnex 24/7 planted+


 Depending on the height of your aquarium, and this is just a tip, I hear finnex 24/7 ~~~ does medium light? idk though ive never used it. The fluval sky does high light, unless my high light plants are just to healthy to stop growing somehow lol! ive got carpeting plants with this one, they are high light. grows like weeds.


----------



## Aqua99 (Jan 6, 2017)

18" Makers Heatsink Slim ~$45

RapidLED Dimmable Nano Driver (runs on AC, no power supply needed) ~$30

8 Cree XM-L2's (your choice cool/neutral/warm or mix) ~$44/solderless or $40/solder type

Totally a different direction from most of the suggestions you might get, but totally customizable, dimmable, some of the highest quality leds, and the heatsink comes with all of the parts to make it look like a $300 light when you're done. Might take 30min to put together while watching tv without a soldering iron. 2,700 lumens with only 8 leds and no fan needed. Adjust your light with the included dimmer and give your tank/plants exactly the light needed.

Sorry... you didn't specify diy or manufactured lights.


----------



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

for just a 10 gallon high tech why not just go with a 18" beamswork EVO 2 row light 6500k run thru a dimmer so you can tune it in to the brightness you want. that or heck a planted + 24/7 should be high light on a 10


----------



## cooledwhip (Apr 3, 2016)

would a finnex stingray be ok on a lowlight 45 gallon? The 45 has a 24/7 planted+ I would be able to swap them out. The 45 gallon has the same width and depth dimensions as the 10 gallon it's just really tall. Really freakin tall.


----------



## guvmarley (Oct 3, 2015)

I have the regular planted+ on my 10 gallon and it seems overpowered for some reason. My plants haven't all grown in yet so I had to dim it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

cooledwhip said:


> would a finnex stingray be ok on a lowlight 45 gallon? The 45 has a 24/7 planted+ I would be able to swap them out. The 45 gallon has the same width and depth dimensions as the 10 gallon it's just really tall. Really freakin tall.


that is a really odd dimension tank then. and no prolly not. if its 45 gallon with the same dimensions other than height at a 10 its what 52" tall??? you would need most likely a custom light to light that well. something like a Vero18 with a 20 degree optics. to keep the light tight and powerful enough to make it to the bottom of the tank and have enough to grow plants.


----------



## cooledwhip (Apr 3, 2016)

Not sure if I should get he beamswork EVO or the planted+ again.


----------

